# Don't Need No Stinking Ramp:)



## trailscout (Nov 23, 2020)

Ok. Finally was able to go back and make this public in case you tried to watch and was noted to be private. Thought it to be pretty cool how effortlessly the horse loaded into that tall truck.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

That is a good horse to load like that, must do a lot of trailering.
The only problem I can think of is when he jumps out and if the floor of the truck is at all slippery his hind feet can slip on him and maybe pull something. I have seen this happen with lower jumps so could happen here.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Our ranch string does this. 

There's places a trailer can't get to. And if I can cut several miles off a hard working horse's day that's a good thing.


----------



## AragoASB (Jul 12, 2020)

Woodhaven said:


> That is a good horse to load like that, must do a lot of trailering.
> The only problem I can think of is when he jumps out and if the floor of the truck is at all slippery his hind feet can slip on him and maybe pull something. I have seen this happen with lower jumps so could happen here.


A lot of stock trucks and trailers have cattle panels laid on the floor to keep animals from slipping. My cowboy husband when he was in the Dakotas saw horses on country roads just riding in the back of pickups looking over the top of the cab.


----------



## trailscout (Nov 23, 2020)

Jumping into the back of a pickup, even a 4wd, is one thing, but into/onto a tall flatbed is something. I built a horse rack for my pickup and mentioned to some ranch people that knew my horse about how I was thinking about a step/ramp. They laughed and said Keno won't need no ramp.



boots said:


> Our ranch string does this.


In a pickup, full sized flatbed, or both?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Seeing videos of strings of mules jumping into a truck like that. Or criollo horses down in the Pampas.


----------



## trailscout (Nov 23, 2020)

Here ya go.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

trailscout said:


> Jumping into the back of a pickup, even a 4wd, is one thing, but into/onto a tall flatbed is something. I built a horse rack for my pickup and mentioned to some ranch people that knew my horse about how I was thinking about a step/ramp. They laughed and said Keno won't need no ramp.
> 
> 
> 
> In a pickup, full sized flatbed, or both?


3/4 and 1 ton pickups. Full-size flatbeds won't fit in some of the places we go either. Heck, sometimes the pickups can't go, but we knock off as many miles as we can.


----------



## trailscout (Nov 23, 2020)

I have constructed a nice horse rack (to me) with a top and front overhang for just the purpose of getting to areas I'd like to ride without using up all the riding time by just getting there. It needs a little more work but not much. When I get caught up around here I still plan to use it.

I've also thought about using it and a horse trailer along with a small motorcycle to do one-way rides on the horse. Leave the horse in the trailer at the end of the ride and motorcycle back to the truck, then come back to the trailer that was left at the end of the ride. There's a lot of longer one way trails I'd like to ride where that would work.


----------

